# If you keep shrimp, read this!!!!!



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Courtesy of the AGA Forum:

IF YOU KEEP SHRIMP, READ THIS!!!!!

Someone on APC recently lost a tank full of expensive shrimp. I guess it has happened several times in the UK too. PLEASE READ and take heed!!!

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....stigates:_Shrimps_killed_by_mail_order_plants


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thnx!


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't have any expensive shrimp, but my colony was reduced by a third after I introduced a plant that I had purchased at PetCo. I suspect that it was due to a pesticide on the plant.

I'll be not just rinsing, but actually quarantining any plants acquired from commercial sources from now on.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like what happen to me!!


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

isn't that the international market backfiring 
well helps farms that would ship only within their countries boarders so they can avoid pesticides and chemicals and have happier customers


----------



## niku93 (Nov 20, 2012)

a month ago, i lost 1/3 of my red cherry colony after i feed them zucchini. i gave them zucchini before, but they were tiny and skinny.
this time i took the biggest and the fattest zucchini.
after i put the slice of zucchini in aquarium..they all gone ape-**** on it.
after 2-3 hours, they were all on the sponge filter(ALL OF THEM) and i wasn't aware that something bad happened.
after 4-5 hours, i looked again in the aquarium and i saw them moving without control and very weak, some were already dead(10% of the colony)...
i made a 60% water change + Easy life FFM.
the next two days, they were still very weak...they didn't eat and they were still dying(20% of the colony).
after that, the ones that survived are multiplying *like never before*...natural selection?

before this accident, i was putting one slice of zucchini every day and replace it the next day...constant food source.
now, I'm afraid to feed them fresh veggies...
the thing is that i have 2 otos in that tank and they like zucchini...
with what to replace zucchini?

sry for my grammar. im not native english speaker


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

I got scuds in my tank after I put in some plants I purchased from a LFS. The scuds are still in my tank multiplying


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

This is old information but very good information.
All plants should always be washed no matter where they come from.

The last time I got an import from Singapore I lost a few tanks of shrimp.
About 1,000+ home bred Sakura, hundreds of crystals lol. It was pretty pretty bad /devastating to me.

Plants should be washed off and allowed to sit in water for about an hour.
Dump the water and repeat the process again.
Then place the plants into a holding tank for 24 hours.

-Gordon


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

tanman, how large are the scuds ?
small enough to provide food for any of your fish ?


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

They are pretty big. I threw some cories in there and the scuds just hid. The tank houses my orange Neos but I desperately wanted to get rid of the scuds so I threw some fish in there. I might try a Berta next when the latest batch of Neos grow to be a lil bigged


----------

